# Vendors by Regions



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

hi there. would it be possible to create sub categories for verndors and retailers whereby they are listed by the region they are located in?


thanks


----------



## Metal Liz (9/9/14)

@devdev started a thread like that, not too sure where to find it or whether the vendors are keeping it updated as they enter the vendor market though... I'll see if i can find the thread for you


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @devdev started a thread like that, not too sure where to find it or whether the vendors are keeping it updated as they enter the vendor market though... I'll see if i can find the thread for you


 

thanks @Metal Liz that would be appreciated,
i was thinking though about the retailers and vendors section. if those were listed by region it might be helpful to members of a region who wants to locate retailers in their area where they could possibly walk in and get items they looking for


----------



## Metal Liz (9/9/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/#post-74769

here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

Metal Liz said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/#post-74769
> 
> here you go


 

thanks jst saw it come up on the home window so started browsing already.
i do however find that there is always alot of comments and so on in between so makes it a bit hard to keep track.
if that thread was locked down to vendors only to put down their location and details only then it would have been perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/9/14)

the thread is locked, devdev updates the list from another thread where we as vendors have to go load our details


----------



## Al3x (9/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks jst saw it come up on the home window so started browsing already.
> i do however find that there is always alot of comments and so on in between so makes it a bit hard to keep track.
> if that thread was locked down to vendors only to put down their location and details only then it would have been perfect


Agree, maybe if it were listed on the first post it would be more beneficial as this way one would need to go through the entire thread to find a vendor and the vendors at the last couple pages of the thread may stand a chance of not being seen as an option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

Al3x said:


> Agree, maybe if it were listed on the first post it would be more beneficial as this way one would need to go through the entire thread to find a vendor and the vendors at the last couple pages of the thread may stand a chance of not being seen as an option.


 
i agree @Al3x 
i still think if the sub forum for vendors retailers looked something like this it would be alot easier to identify

RETAILERS AND VENDORS
Cape Town
vapour moutain
vapemob 
etc

Pretoria
list here

johannesberg
list here

using this manner nothing has to change except a few headings here and there and the sub category each vendor should be listed in

the post that @Metal Liz highlighted above would facilitate this enhancement

Reactions: Like 1


----------

